# Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2018



## Dan (1 Nov 2018 às 08:32)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2018 às 17:38)

Boa Tarde,
Novembro começa frio e com algum nevoeiro. Tarde com muito sol e algumas nuvens que entretanto já se dissiparam, restam umas nuvens altas no horizonte. Ter estes dias alternados com os de chuva, é muito bom. Assim é que gosto!  Significativa diferença da máxima em relação a ontem (que foi de 10,7ºC).
Máx: *17,2ºC*
Min: *3,8ºC*

Neste momento,* 12,9ºC* com uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2018 às 21:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e finalmente chegou o tempo mais ameno. 

Máxima: 20.1ºC
mínima: 9.1ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2018 às 10:42)

Boas ,
Dia típico de Novembro, chuvisco, muita humidade e nevoeiro, mas sem muito frio, 12,5°c atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2018 às 18:39)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia a começar com nevoeiro e desta vez também com chuviscos, estava tudo molhado logo de manhã. Ao longo da tarde as nuvens foram diminuindo e o sol lá apareceu. Significativa subida da temperatura mínima e a máxima já foi acima dos 20ºC, esteve algo abafado pois a humidade também não desceu muito. 
Umas fotos do final do dia 








Bem visíveis as nuvens baixas no horizonte. Nada melhor do que terminar o dia a olhar para esta magnifica vista! 
















__________
Máx: *20,1ºC*
Min: *11,2ºC*

Neste momento,* 14,4ºC* com vento fraco de NW.
80% hr


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2018 às 20:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Mais um dia a começar com nevoeiro e desta vez também com chuviscos, estava tudo molhado logo de manhã. Ao longo da tarde as nuvens foram diminuindo e o sol lá apareceu. Significativa subida da temperatura mínima e a máxima já foi acima dos 20ºC, esteve algo abafado pois a humidade também não desceu muito.
> Umas fotos do final do dia
> 
> ...


Belíssimas!


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2018 às 23:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas!


Obrigado João Pedro! 
___________
As nuvens baixas visíveis nas fotos já chegaram aqui novamente. Céu nublado e *11,1ºC*.
100% hr


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2018 às 13:13)

Boas,
Madrugada e manhã com muito nevoeiro e só agora é que o nevoeiro, que permanecia em altura, se começou a dissipar.
Permanece ainda no horizonte:




Para leste já está praticamente limpo 





Manhã húmida mas a tarde promete ser muito agradável!
Mínima de* 10,8ºC*

Neste momento, *17,5ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2018 às 19:55)

Boas,
Depois de um dia de sol, ao fim da tarde cerrou-se de nevoeiro por completo.
Estão *12°c*.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2018 às 23:02)

Boa Noite,
Depois da tarde ter sido de céu limpo e bastante agradável, o nevoeiro está de regresso.
A máxima foi de *19,6ºC*

Agora estão *11,1ºC*.  Grande parte do nevoeiro está em altura pois há algum vento.
Amanhã regressa a chuva e promete continuar a aparecer ao longo da semana, muita ou pouca é sempre bem vinda!


----------



## frederico (4 Nov 2018 às 08:32)

Sobre a questão da precipitação na Manta Rota. 

Castro Marim está numa zona de estuário, logo mais seca. Sabe-se que quando temos um cabo, ria ou estuário a precipitação pode variar muito em apenas 10 quilómetros. Faro está em frente à ria. Tanto a ria Formosa como o cabo de São Vicente ou o estuário do Guadiana são zonas mais secas que o entorno. Além disso o sotavento leva por vezes com células ou frentes que passam na costa para entrar em cheio pelo vale do Guadalquivir. 

A precipitação média anual em Tavira é quase 100 mm superior à de VRSA, são apenas 25 quilómetros que separam as duas povoações.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Nov 2018 às 09:50)

Bom dia
Amanhecer com nuvens ..  Enquanto se aguarda pelos chuviscos previstos para os próximos dias.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2018 às 11:53)

Dia mais quentinho, comparado com os ultimos. O céu está nublado, bem mais escuro a norte, mas o sol vai conseguindo aparecer.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2018 às 18:53)

Boas,
Nevoeiro de madrugada e manhã, durante todo o dia não se viu o sol e graças a isso a temperatura já não foi tão agradável como nos dias anteriores.
Entretanto, a frente quente acabou de passar por aqui, chuva miudinha mas muito densa excelente para os terrenos, só é pena ter durado tão pouco! Deverá ter deixado cerca de 2/3mm, agora é aguardar pela frente fria.
Máx: *14,1ºC*
Min: *10,2ºC*

Neste momento, estão *12,7ºC* e vai chuviscando.


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Nov 2018 às 19:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Mais um dia a começar com nevoeiro e desta vez também com chuviscos, estava tudo molhado logo de manhã. Ao longo da tarde as nuvens foram diminuindo e o sol lá apareceu. Significativa subida da temperatura mínima e a máxima já foi acima dos 20ºC, esteve algo abafado pois a humidade também não desceu muito.
> Umas fotos do final do dia
> 
> ...



Espectaculares  fotos


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2018 às 19:17)

António josé Sales disse:


> Espectaculares  fotos


Obrigado!


----------



## Tonton (4 Nov 2018 às 22:23)

Topos de nuvens bem altos pelo interior do Alto e Baixo Alentejo... Quem regista chuva por essas bandas?


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2018 às 22:32)

Muita chuva na última meia hora por aqui, não estava à espera que chovesse assim com tanta intensidade. É sempre e bom!  Fiz um pequeno vídeo mas estava tão escuro e a câmara não é própria para a noite, que não ficou nada de jeito.

*11,5ºC* e continua a chover bem.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2018 às 23:26)

Começou miudinha pelas 20h e há coisa de 1h que chove moderado e sempre certinha


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2018 às 23:52)

A chuva acalmou agora mas continua a cair, embora mais fraca. Boa rega! 
Acumulados até ao momento nas estações da zona:
Portalegre: *19mm*
Portalegre (cidade): *12.2mm*
Estação netatmo (Arronches/Elvas): *8.7mm *e ainda vai acumulando. As restantes também ainda devem acumular mais qualquer coisa nas próximas horas.

*10,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Nov 2018 às 00:45)

Tonton disse:


> Topos de nuvens bem altos pelo interior do Alto e Baixo Alentejo... Quem regista chuva por essas bandas?



Pelo radar do IPMA parece-me mais nebulosidade estratiforme com pouco desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## Tonton (5 Nov 2018 às 01:01)

Gerofil disse:


> Pelo radar do IPMA parece-me mais nebulosidade estratiforme com pouco desenvolvimento vertical.



O radar não deve andar grande coisa... a certa altura caiu por aqui uma valente chuvada e o radar só mostrava isso mesmo, nebulosidade estratiforme!


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2018 às 08:36)

Tonton disse:


> O radar não deve andar grande coisa... a certa altura caiu por aqui uma valente chuvada e o radar só mostrava isso mesmo, nebulosidade estratiforme!


o radar de Coruche está desligado há meses. Aqui no Centro/Sul muitas vezes o radar mostra ecos pouco intensos mas depois chove bastante como foi o caso de ontem durante a passagem da frente.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2018 às 08:54)

Bom dia,
Choveu até por volta da 01h e não choveu mais desde então. Pós frontal como é de esperar pouco rende por aqui.
O evento deve ter rendido cerca de 15mm, muito bom!
Bastante notável, alguns pequenos ribeiros encheram bem mas entretanto já secaram novamente, foi só enxurrada da chuva que caiu com mais intensidade durante a passagem da frente. No entanto, as ribeiras correm bem, que assim continue! 

Neste momento por Portalegre, nevoeiro em zonas altas e sol nos campos, para sul. Grande efeito da orografia!!   Estão cerca de 8/9°C e o vento é fraco.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (5 Nov 2018 às 10:30)

Em Cuba a estação acumulou 7.9mm neste evento, acima do previsto!


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2018 às 19:24)

Boa Noite,
Apareceram alguns aguaceiros dispersos durante a tarde mas nada de especial. O destaque vai para o vento que foi algo intenso tornando assim o dia desagradável.
Máx:* 13,2ºC*
Min: *7,6ºC*

Agora estão *9,4ºC* e o vento está mais calmo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2018 às 22:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, durante a noite caíram alguns aguaceiros que renderam 1 mm.

Máxima: 17.6ºC
mínima: 10.6ºC


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2018 às 22:38)

Manhã fresquinha com 9ºC pelas 7h30.  Por volta das 10h30/11h caiu um valente aguaceiro, de resto foi um dia bastante fresco e com aguaceiros passageiros..


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2018 às 13:14)

Boas,
O dia por cá começou com céu pouco nublado, nevoeiro disperso e frio. 













Mínima de* 4,9ºC*

Neste momento estão *15,9ºC* com muitas nuvens aka restos mas o sol lá vai aparecendo.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2018 às 16:00)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco, não esperava! O vento tem vindo a aumentar gradualmente de intensidade.
*14,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Nov 2018 às 16:13)

Aqui o dia segue encoberto e o sol ainda não se viu.
Temperatura na casa dos 12°c, vamos ver quanto rende a chuva mais logo.


----------



## Batmanforever (6 Nov 2018 às 17:10)

Boa tarde, inscrevi-me neste espetacular fórum, resido em São Julião, Portalegre, quem é da zona conhece onde é.
Espero trazer informações sobre o estado do tempo sempre que ache relevante.
Bem haja a todos.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Nov 2018 às 17:16)

E começou a chover aqui, fraca, mas no entanto nada aparece no radar.


----------



## Batmanforever (6 Nov 2018 às 17:32)

Aqui também choveu uns minutos, agora parece estar a vir nevoeiro...


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2018 às 17:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> E começou a chover aqui, fraca, mas no entanto nada aparece no radar.



O radar de Coruche está fora de combate!


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Nov 2018 às 17:45)

MSantos disse:


> O radar de Coruche está fora de combate!


Sim, eu sei.
A chuva fraca não durou mais do que 2 minutos.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2018 às 17:51)

Batmanforever disse:


> Boa tarde, inscrevi-me neste espetacular fórum, resido em São Julião, Portalegre, quem é da zona conhece onde é.
> Espero trazer informações sobre o estado do tempo sempre que ache relevante.
> Bem haja a todos.


Bem-vindo! Zona lindíssima.  A ribeira de Arronches nasce aí para esses lados, aliás não muito longe de S. Julião existe um lugar com o mesmo nome. Descobri isso há pouco tempo.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2018 às 17:57)

Boa Noite,
Durante a tarde não se viu o sol mas sempre dá para um passeio. Se há coisas que eu adoro, andar ao ar livre é uma delas! 
Ficam as típicas fotos...
Rio Caia cada vez corre mais, que continue a vir chuva! 









Levada proveniente deste açude:




Outono...








Ribeira de Caia finalmente corre algo mais decente. Enxurrou no dia em que Portalegre registou 30mm em 2 horas e secou no dia a seguir, típico de chuvas torrenciais. As chuvas mais continuadas e boas para as nascentes já lhe deram força para voltar a percorrer o seu longo percurso até cá.




Aproximação do aguaceiro fraco que reportei há pouco:




____________
A ver o que rende esta noite. *13,2ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Batmanforever (6 Nov 2018 às 18:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem-vindo! Zona lindíssima.  A ribeira de Arronches nasce aí para esses lados, aliás não muito longe de S. Julião existe um lugar com o mesmo nome. Descobri isso há pouco tempo.


Olá, não sabia que nascia daqui para aí a ribeira.
É verdade esta zona é bonita, só tenho pena é que esteja cada vez mais desabitada e a população envelhecida, dos poucos que cá moram mais de 90% são velhos.
Em termos de cafés, também está fraco, já só há 3, o " Balocho" o "Rana" e o "Amadeu", não sei se conheces algum.
Desculpem o fora do tópico.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2018 às 19:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Durante a tarde não se viu o sol mas sempre dá para um passeio. Se há coisas que eu adoro, andar ao ar livre é uma delas!
> Ficam as típicas fotos...
> Rio Caia cada vez corre mais, que continue a vir chuva!
> ...


Belíssimas  Está tudo com um ar tão saudável; adoro os contrastes dos amarelos outonais com os verdes-vivos da vegetação envolvente


----------



## Batmanforever (6 Nov 2018 às 19:36)

Tem estado a chover aqui, o radar está desligado assim fica difícil acompanhar.
Edit: Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Nov 2018 às 19:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Durante a tarde não se viu o sol mas sempre dá para um passeio. Se há coisas que eu adoro, andar ao ar livre é uma delas!
> Ficam as típicas fotos...
> Rio Caia cada vez corre mais, que continue a vir chuva!
> ...




Que frescura  Tenho mesmo que visitar Arronches , é lindo! Fotos magnificas como sempre


----------



## vamm (7 Nov 2018 às 05:02)

Grande chuvada neste momento


----------



## MikeCT (7 Nov 2018 às 09:39)

Parece que já passou a chuva toda por Faro (cidade)...rendeu 1,4mm. Novembro segue com 4,0mm para já.
Até termos uma cut-off, não vamos ter grande chuva cá pelo sul..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Nov 2018 às 11:04)

Bom dia pessoal, 

Pela Manta Rota acumulei ao inicio da manhã 6.35 mm. 
O mês segue com 8.6 mm.


----------



## belem (7 Nov 2018 às 11:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas  Está tudo com um ar tão saudável; adoro os contrastes dos amarelos outonais com os verdes-vivos da vegetação envolvente



Nunca mais me esqueço do que vivii para encontrar os Phosphaenopterus metzneri  nessa região (no primeiro ano (2006) não se encontrou nenhum)... Até veio gente de fora para se juntar à comitiva (e nem a minha ex faltou ehehe)... A GNR também não faltou e ficaram gratos por aprenderem mais sobre os misteriosos animais que no fundo sem saberem, também ajudam a conservar... Outras peripécias: Vacas curiosas, lama, noites de 30 graus ou mais, malta acordada até às tantas à procura dos bichos... Quando uma vez fui sozinho libertei uma cabra que tinha os chifres presos num arame e estava ali há tanto tempo que já tinha feito uma enorme cova no chão... Acabou por ser uma experiência quase transcendental : céus muito estrelados, águias raras, noites frescas, noites quentes conforme o local, vento que produzia maravilhosos ecos na serra, fontes com correntes de água quente e fria... Cheguei a dormir a ouvir uma linha de água que passava debaixo de mim (a um palmo debaixo da terra)...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2018 às 14:00)




----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2018 às 15:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas


Obrigado! 


João Pedro disse:


> Está tudo com um ar tão saudável; adoro os contrastes dos amarelos outonais com os verdes-vivos da vegetação envolvente


Sem dúvida e já por tanto que esta vegetação passou nos últimos anos, 2018 tem sido uma grande ajuda! O Alentejo tem destas coisas. 


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Que frescura  Tenho mesmo que visitar Arronches , é lindo! Fotos magnificas como sempre


Obrigado! 
Vale a pena e estas paisagens são ainda mais maravilhosas na primavera, se cá vieres aproveita para visitar toda a zona envolvente.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2018 às 16:10)

Boas Tardes,
Mais alguma chuva durante a noite e alguns aguaceiros ainda apareceram ao inicio da manhã, acumulados entre os 4/5mm. São frentes que trazem boa chuva, só é pena passarem rapidamente!
A tarde segue agradável com nuvens altas, estão *15,6ºC*.

Partilho umas fantásticas tiradas ontem, de um balão de ar quente.  Esta zona vista de outra perspectiva.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Nov 2018 às 17:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas Tardes,
> Mais alguma chuva durante a noite e alguns aguaceiros ainda apareceram ao inicio da manhã, acumulados entre os 4/5mm. São frentes que trazem boa chuva, só é pena passarem rapidamente!
> A tarde segue agradável com nuvens altas, estão *15,6ºC*.
> 
> Partilho umas fantásticas tiradas ontem, de um balão de ar quente.  Esta zona vista de outra perspectiva.



Brutais


----------



## comentador (7 Nov 2018 às 17:46)

Boa tarde, a noite passada em Alvalade caíram 4,5 mm de precipitação e na noite do passado Domingo para 2ª feira 11,0 mm.  O acumulado de precipitação desde o dia 1 de Outubro até agora é de 132,0 mm. Em Setembro não choveu!


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2018 às 18:49)

Boa Noite,
E tal como já era esperado, o poente foi lindo 




































________
*12,0ºC* atuais, prestes a bater a mínima.


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Nov 2018 às 18:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas Tardes,
> Mais alguma chuva durante a noite e alguns aguaceiros ainda apareceram ao inicio da manhã, acumulados entre os 4/5mm. São frentes que trazem boa chuva, só é pena passarem rapidamente!
> A tarde segue agradável com nuvens altas, estão *15,6ºC*.
> 
> Partilho umas fantásticas tiradas ontem, de um balão de ar quente.  Esta zona vista de outra perspectiva.


Espetáculo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2018 às 18:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> E tal como já era esperado, o poente foi lindo
> 
> 
> ...



É mesmo de facto um bonito poente, com essas belas cores, em tons de laranja.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2018 às 19:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Brutais





Kim yang disse:


>





magnusson73 disse:


> Espetáculo
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Obrigado a todos! Apenas me esqueci de referir que as fotos não eram da minha autoria, estas fotos foram partilhadas pela página do Município. De qualquer das maneiras, achei por bem partilha-las aqui pois não é todos os dias que se fotografam estas vistas. 



Pedro1993 disse:


> É mesmo de facto um bonito poente, com essas belas cores, em tons de laranja.


É verdade, poentes muito bonitos ultimamente graças ao facto de não estar sempre o monótono céu limpo. É uma das coisas que mais adoro fotografar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2018 às 20:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia com sol embora tivesse chovido no final da madrugada/início da manhã.

Máxima: 18.7ºC
mínima: 13.2ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm


----------



## João Pedro (7 Nov 2018 às 22:05)

belem disse:


> Nunca mais me esqueço do que vivii para encontrar os Phosphaenopterus metzneri nessa região (no primeiro ano (2006) não se encontrou nenhum)... Até veio gente de fora para se juntar à comitiva (e nem a minha ex faltou ehehe)... A GNR também não faltou e ficaram gratos por aprenderem mais sobre os misteriosos animais que no fundo sem saberem, também ajudam a conservar... Outras peripécias: Vacas curiosas, lama, noites de 30 graus ou mais, malta acordada até às tantas à procura dos bichos... Quando uma vez fui sozinho libertei uma cabra que tinha os chifres presos num arame e estava ali há tanto tempo que já tinha feito uma enorme cova no chão... Acabou por ser uma experiência quase transcendental : céus muito estrelados, águias raras, noites frescas, noites quentes conforme o local, vento que produzia maravilhosos ecos na serra, fontes com correntes de água quente e fria... Cheguei a dormir a ouvir uma linha de água que passava debaixo de mim (a um palmo debaixo da terra)...


O que eu me ri a ler isto...  Só aventuras 



joralentejano disse:


> Boas Tardes,
> Mais alguma chuva durante a noite e alguns aguaceiros ainda apareceram ao inicio da manhã, acumulados entre os 4/5mm. São frentes que trazem boa chuva, só é pena passarem rapidamente!
> A tarde segue agradável com nuvens altas, estão *15,6ºC*.
> 
> Partilho umas fantásticas tiradas ontem, de um balão de ar quente.  Esta zona vista de outra perspectiva.





joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> E tal como já era esperado, o poente foi lindo
> 
> 
> ...


Epá, um gajo nem consegue respirar com tanta beleza!  Fantásticas, mesmo aquelas que não foste tu que tiraste


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Nov 2018 às 15:39)

Bela linha de instabilidade a vir direitinha aqui...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Nov 2018 às 15:49)

Chove bem forte com vento com rajadas! Que bela tempestade


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2018 às 15:54)

Grande temporal em Portalegre com a passagem da linha de instabilidade, esta ganhou força no caminho.
A  parte mais intensa da primeira linha passou a sul da cidade com trovoada, entre Arronches e Portalegre segundo disseram, choveu torrencialmente.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2018 às 15:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Epá, um gajo nem consegue respirar com tanta beleza!  Fantásticas, mesmo aquelas que não foste tu que tiraste


Obrigado mais uma vez!


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Nov 2018 às 15:58)

Também choveu forte uns momentos aqui e com rajadas fortes, mas são aguaceiros que passam rapidamente, pelo que os acumulados não são nada de especial.
Agora já chove fraco.


----------



## vamm (8 Nov 2018 às 17:18)

Um dia de muito vento, frio e solinho... chegamos às 16h50/17h e é um temporal do caneco por 10min.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2018 às 18:37)

Boa Noite,
Deixo umas fotos da chegada da 2ª linha de instabilidade a Portalegre, foram tiradas com o telemóvel daí a qualidade.





















__________
Chuva bastante forte mas a sua passagem era rápida, em cerca de 5 minutos acumulam-se os valores horários das estações que aqui rondaram os 3/4mm.
Total do dia nas estações da zona:
Portalegre:* 7.9mm*
Elvas: *5.5mm*
Netatmo:* 6.5mm*

Neste momento, tudo calmo e está fresco. Sigo com *9,2ºC*.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Nov 2018 às 21:01)

Boa noite
Um dia marcado por alguma nebulosidade sobretudo na parte da tarde e uma sensação de mais fresco do que ontem.
A chuva por estas bandas apenas deverá chegar na próxima segunda feira .. E após isso para já pouco se prevê.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Nov 2018 às 17:09)

Boas,
Vai chuviscando com algum nevoeiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Nov 2018 às 17:21)

12.0ºC em descida e confirmo o chuvisco com nevoeiro.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Nov 2018 às 20:29)

Chuva fraca, com nevoeiro cerrado não se vê um palmo à frente do nariz


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Nov 2018 às 11:53)

Boas
Chuva fraca, mas persistente, 2mm.
Nevoeiro mantém-se, 100% HR.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Nov 2018 às 13:09)

Chuva persistente por aqui, mas fraca sim. 14ºC. Estou sem estação e o sinal da do vizinho continua a sobrepor-se à minha...


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Nov 2018 às 13:27)

Marvão já com 12mm, amanha deve ir aos 100mm


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2018 às 16:11)

Boa Tarde,
Já de volta ao Alentejo depois de uns dias pela zona de Setúbal. Apanhei chuva praticamente todo o caminho até cá e aparentemente aqui também tem chovido bem. Resta ver o que o dia de amanhã reserva a esta zona mas os modelos vão começando todos a meter a linha de precipitação mais forte nesta zona ou ligeiramente a norte. Não coloco as mãos no fogo porque até pode passar ao lado ou até mesmo não chover tanto como previsto mas, caso se concretize esta zona poderia ter a primeira grande cheia da época e provavelmente dos últimos anos. É uma região que não está habituada a acumulados tão elevados e a Serra de São Mamede, visto a orientação da linha ser SW/NE, poderá potenciar ainda mais a situação. Cá estarei para reportar a situação e ir acompanhando o caudal do Rio Caia caso seja motivo para tal. 

Neste momento, o sol espreita e estão *15,4ºC*. Muito escuro para os lados da serra, hoje já tem chovido por lá bastante.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Nov 2018 às 16:13)

Tem estado a chover bem nos últimos minutos.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Nov 2018 às 16:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Neste momento, o sol espreita e estão *15,4ºC*. Muito escuro para os lados da serra, hoje já tem chovido por lá bastante.


E aqui vai chovendo, com bastante nevoeiro, incrível a diferença nestes kms.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Nov 2018 às 17:56)

Vai continuando a chover, 13mm.


----------



## vamm (10 Nov 2018 às 18:19)

Chuva fraca a moderada desde as 16h


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2018 às 20:09)

Chuva fraca mas persistente novamente na última hora e não está nada de frio.
Ora portanto, estou entre acumulados completamente distintos , mas a chuva que cai na serra chega cá na mesma. Típico nestas situações de chuva mais orográfica.
Portalegre: *16.3mm*
Elvas: *2.3mm*
A estação netatmo que fica um pouco a norte de Elvas, tem *4mm*. Aqui deverá andar entre os 5/10mm.

*14,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## vamm (10 Nov 2018 às 20:37)

E mais uma vez o radar não mostra nada... e ainda não parou de chover. Sempre no ritmo de fraco / moderado, mas não parou, não!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2018 às 20:51)

Por aqui, está a chover fraco. Não esperava.


----------



## vamm (11 Nov 2018 às 08:41)

O dia começa assim, com solinho e algumas nuvens dispersas.


----------



## Agreste (11 Nov 2018 às 10:25)

chuva estratiforme... boa para os campos.


----------



## vamm (11 Nov 2018 às 10:30)

O céu já se vai encobrindo


----------



## Smota (11 Nov 2018 às 11:08)

Bom dia! Por aqui 15C, chuva fraca, já esteve mais escuro e o vento quase nulo! Vamos ver como corre hoje! É impressionante as diferenças em poucos km nos acumulados de chuva neste nosso Alto Alentejo! Bom domingo a todos!


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Nov 2018 às 12:07)

Parece que afinal acabou tudo mais a Norte, mas parece vir por aí abaixo. Veremos.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2018 às 12:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece que afinal acabou tudo mais a Norte, mas parece vir por aí abaixo. Veremos.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Nov 2018 às 12:55)

O que está agora é imenso vento, rajadas na ordem dos 50 km/h.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Nov 2018 às 13:03)

Já podem retirar o aviso laranja para o distrito de Portalegre, como fizeram com Évora, parece que vai passar mais a norte e no litoral.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2018 às 13:15)

Boas,
E como em menos de 12 horas tudo muda, por aqui vai acabar por ser um evento super normal onde o vento, que não faz qualquer falta, é o dono disto tudo e a chuva é o que dura sempre menos tempo.

Estão *19,7ºC*. E eu a pensar que este ano ia ser excepção e não haveria verão de São Martinho...Há muitas nuvens mas o sol vai espreitando e apesar do vento por vezes forte, o dia está agradável.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Nov 2018 às 13:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já podem retirar o aviso laranja para o distrito de Portalegre, como fizeram com Évora, parece que vai passar mais a norte e no litoral.


Vai progredir para o interior também, resta saber o quão a norte ou a sul será a parte mais intensa. De qualquer forma, a mancha ainda está a descer, é esperar, ainda falta evento.


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 13:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> E como em menos de 12 horas tudo muda, por aqui vai acabar por ser um evento super normal onde o vento, que não faz qualquer falta, é o dono disto tudo e a chuva é o que dura sempre menos tempo.
> 
> Estão *19,7ºC*. E eu a pensar que este ano ia ser excepção e não haveria verão de São Martinho...Há muitas nuvens mas o sol vai espreitando e apesar do vento por vezes forte, o dia está agradável.





SpiderVV disse:


> Vai progredir para o interior também, resta saber o quão a norte ou a sul será a parte mais intensa. De qualquer forma, a mancha ainda está a descer, é esperar, ainda falta evento.



E, joralentejano, prepara-te também para um grande tombo na temperatura: aqui dos 17ºC que estavam quando começou a chuva, já vai nos 12ºC...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2018 às 13:52)

Tonton disse:


> E, joralentejano, prepara-te também para um grande tombo na temperatura: aqui dos 17ºC que estavam quando começou a chuva, já vai nos 12ºC...


Cá estarei a aguardar! Por aqui, não vai chover tanto como aquilo que esteve previsto e tem estado a chover noutras zonas mas em principio também vai ser uma boa rega. Prefiro assim, mais bem distribuída do que de uma vez pois não ajuda muito. 

*19,6ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Nov 2018 às 13:57)

Eu infelizmente não tenho estação, já que... o sinal da minha dá se mal com chuva e a do vizinho continua a interferir doidamente. 

Continuam as rajadas fortes.


----------



## redragon (11 Nov 2018 às 14:23)

Algo me diz, que mais uma vez, a rega vai ser pequena....


----------



## vamm (11 Nov 2018 às 15:13)

Muita chuva fraca em Reliquias, Odemira.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Nov 2018 às 15:42)

Começa a chegar a frente, vento muito forte com rajadas, céu muito negro a Oeste.


----------



## Smota (11 Nov 2018 às 15:45)

Por aqui agora chove bem e com vento forte!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Nov 2018 às 15:49)




----------



## SpiderVV (11 Nov 2018 às 15:52)

Chove muito forte com visibilidade reduzida


----------



## redragon (11 Nov 2018 às 16:26)

por aqui zero


----------



## Thomar (11 Nov 2018 às 16:29)

redragon disse:


> por aqui zero


Calma, que a chuva ainda vai chegar aí hoje, relaxa...


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 16:33)

redragon disse:


> por aqui zero



calma que ela chega


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2018 às 16:39)

Chuva forte neste momento, finalmente! 
Antes da chegada da frente:




Depois...









Temperatura desceu de 18,8ºC para* 15,6ºC* em pouco tempo.


----------



## vamm (11 Nov 2018 às 17:28)

No caminho de Garvão - Ourique apanhei muita chuva forte e lençóis de água. A responsável é a menina que está a passar ao lado de Ourique. Agora só chuva fraca e nada de especial.


----------



## vamm (11 Nov 2018 às 17:39)




----------



## SpiderVV (11 Nov 2018 às 17:48)

Depois daqueles 3 minutos de chuva forte quando chegou a frente, tem sido apenas chuva fraca apesar de persistente.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2018 às 18:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já podem retirar o aviso laranja para o distrito de Portalegre, como fizeram com Évora, parece que vai passar mais a norte e no litoral.



Qual o fundamento para tal afirmação? A superfície frontal ainda não atravessou o Alentejo...


----------



## vamm (11 Nov 2018 às 18:19)

Chove forte e feio agora. As goteiras do telhado correm de fio!


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Nov 2018 às 18:38)

Gerofil disse:


> Qual o fundamento para tal afirmação? A superfície frontal ainda não atravessou o Alentejo...


Olha para os acumulados no Alto Alentejo, até às 18h.
Além disso, aviso amarelo e laranja para o mesmo período, sugiro que coloquem também aviso vermelho e verde, assim não falham...


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 19:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Olha para os acumulados no Alto Alentejo, até às 18h.
> Além disso, aviso amarelo e laranja para o mesmo período, sugiro que coloquem também aviso vermelho e verde, assim não falham...



Este parece mais um comentário para o tópico das "lamúrias" e do maldizer... 

O grosso de precipitação ainda está a chegar ao interior do Alto Alentejo...


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Nov 2018 às 19:27)

Tonton disse:


> Este parece mais um comentário para o tópico das "lamúrias" e do maldizer...
> 
> O grosso de precipitação ainda está a chegar ao interior do Alto Alentejo...


Mas qual comentário de lamúria? Lol, por favor...
Adiante, vai chovendo fraco a moderado, o vento diminui de intensidade.


----------



## comentador (11 Nov 2018 às 19:53)

Boa noite!
Em Alvalade Sado, começou a chover com grande intensidade a partir das 17h45.  Desde esta hora a chuva continua persistente e moderada. Neste momento o vento é fraco.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (11 Nov 2018 às 20:49)

Faro vai de molha parvo e vc??


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Nov 2018 às 21:44)

A frente eclipsou se por aqui mais uma vez ou será apenas impressão minha. A ser verdade será dos maiores barretes que já vimos.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Nov 2018 às 21:54)

Boas,
15mm por aqui e chove fraco, parece estar a dar as últimas.
Ontem, choveu mais aqui, o que não deixa de ser irônico.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2018 às 22:01)

Parou de chover, o acumulado deverá rondar os 10mm. Não choveu mais porque a frente enfraqueceu bastante na região sul. 
Portalegre:* 17.3mm*
Elvas:* 9mm*

Netatmo também com *9mm* e o mês segue nos 36.5mm. Vamos ver o que temos daqui para a frente...

*12,4ºC *atuais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Nov 2018 às 22:39)

Já choveu torrencialmente por aqui .


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2018 às 22:50)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A frente eclipsou se por aqui mais uma vez ou será apenas impressão minha. A ser verdade será dos maiores barretes que já vimos.



Aqui no Barlavento deixou 2mm em Carvoeiro e 3mm no Sitio das Fontes :P


----------



## comentador (12 Nov 2018 às 13:38)

Boa tarde,

Em Alvalade Sado caíram 17,5 mm de precipitação. Bem bom, tem chovido por aqui este Outono mas a precipitação ainda não contribuiu para os níveis das barragens. daqui para a frente é que começam a repor os níveis, porque as toalhas freáticas começam a ficar saturadas e isto claro, se continuar a chover com bons acumulados daqui para a frente.


----------



## MikeCT (12 Nov 2018 às 15:48)

Neste momento aqui na zona do estádio do algarve chove torrencialmente há cerca de 30 min. Não tenho pluviómetro aqui mas seguramente uns 15mm a 20mm...


----------



## Tonton (12 Nov 2018 às 18:12)

MikeCT disse:


> Neste momento aqui na zona do estádio do algarve chove torrencialmente há cerca de 30 min. Não tenho pluviómetro aqui mas seguramente uns 15mm a 20mm...



Foram estas células, provavelmente...


----------



## Tonton (12 Nov 2018 às 18:18)

Pelo radar, tem andado, depois disso, mais pelo extremo do Sotavento.
A estação do nosso colega na Manta Rota regista 9mm acumulados:


----------



## MikeCT (12 Nov 2018 às 18:45)

Apesar do vento ser quase nulo, a célula mais activa na zona do estádio do algarve produziu uma rotação que não chegou a atingir o solo.

Foto by Luis Rosa


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Nov 2018 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi praticamente sem chuva. 

Ontem, registei 8 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2018 às 17:54)

Boa Noite,
O dia de hoje começou fresco e com algum vento de leste, o que impediu a inversão. Apesar de ser vento de leste, parece que a humidade não será escassa, hoje de manhã a humidade estava bem acima dos 90%. A tarde foi bastante agradável, convidando assim para um passeio! 
Com a semana passado algo fresca e chuvosa em que o sol pouco apareceu, as cores outonais vão sendo cada vez mais fortes...








Campos vão ficando bem verdes, algo que ainda é mais visível nuns do que noutros mas é normal, por esta altura...








Floresta alentejana 












Mais umas cores:




Algures no meio deste arvoredo passa a Ribeira de Arronches...




__________
Máx:* 19,2ºC*
Min: *9,0ºC*

*14,8ºC* neste momento. As mínimas aqui não prometem baixar dos 10ºC devido ao vento de leste que marca muito esta zona nesta situações mesmo que tenha com frequência inversão.


----------



## vamm (13 Nov 2018 às 19:51)

Ontem e hoje foram manhãs de nevoeiro. Hoje durou até às 11h e pouco. Fora isso: sol e nuvens dispersas.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2018 às 16:00)

Boa Tarde,
Acaba de passar um aguaceiro aqui perto...













*20,6ºC* atuais com algum vento de leste.
67% hr


----------



## meteo_xpepe (14 Nov 2018 às 19:55)

As células que andaram pelo Alentejo central deixaram-me 2.8mm por volta das 17:15h!.. não contava. De resto o dia até foi quente com 21.1ºC de máxima.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Nov 2018 às 17:56)

Boa Noite,
Dia passado no campo.  Começou fresco e com muito orvalho mas tal como tem sido durante toda a semana, no geral foi um dia bem primaveril com algumas células a formarem-se ao longo da tarde. Deixo algumas fotos! 
Logo de manhã cedo, bastante orvalho tal como referido acima:




Céu totalmente limpo...




Um grande bando de aves, que penso serem águias. 




Durante a tarde lá começaram a aparecer muitas nuvens:








E ainda apareceram algumas pequenas células:












E por fim, uma bela vista. 




__________
Máx: *21,1ºC*
Min: *9,2ºC*

Neste momento, *15,8ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2018 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado. 

Máxima: 19.9ºC
mínima: 13.3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Nov 2018 às 12:46)

Aproveitei e fiz mais manutenção na estação, o pluviómetro estava preso... Começa a mostrar a idade mas ainda se safa ... exceto a transmissão wireless...

15.8ºC e vento moderado a forte de SE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2018 às 17:35)

Em Sagres, nas últimas 2 horas, já acumulou 18.1 mm.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Nov 2018 às 17:39)

Veremos o q rende o dia de hoje e amanhã pois a partir daí está um bocado fraco por estas bandas !


----------



## MikeCT (17 Nov 2018 às 17:41)

hmm cheira-me a que nem 15mm vai chegar...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Nov 2018 às 17:52)

MikeCT disse:


> hmm cheira-me a que nem 15mm vai chegar...



Já começamos? O aviso de precipitação nem há 1h começou e só acaba amanhã às 12h...


----------



## MikeCT (17 Nov 2018 às 18:10)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já começamos? O aviso de precipitação nem há 1h começou e só acaba amanhã às 12h...



Não me preocupa vir mais ou menos chuva, só comentei porque ontem os modelos davam 60 ou 70 mm e a saida do gfs das 12 dá 16mm de acumulado. venha o que vier, é melhor que nada


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2018 às 19:14)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia passado na apanha da azeitona.  Começou com céu pouco nublado e nevoeiro em alguns locais mas ao final da tarde já foi encobrindo. A tarde toda foi sem sol e algum vento mas agradável.
Ao final da manhã, para leste, já sem sol pois começavam a chegar muitas nuvens de Sul.





A meio da tarde...




Parecendo que não, alguns nascentes até estão bem abastecidos...








Esta pequena fonte, vai deitando a água fora.




Muitas árvores já estão no auge das cores e algumas já quase não têm folhas













Acerca da situação hidrológica, este inverno chuvoso era o suficiente para ver grande parte das barragens do Sul a 100%.  ECM bruto a prever 100mm para aqui até ao final do mês nesta última saída.
_______
Máx: *18,7ºC*
Min: *9,9ºC*

Neste momento,* 16,4ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2018 às 19:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Mais um dia passado na apanha da azeitona.  Começou com céu pouco nublado e nevoeiro em alguns locais mas ao final da tarde já foi encobrindo. A tarde toda foi sem sol e algum vento mas agradável.
> Ao final da manhã, para leste, já sem sol pois começavam a chegar muitas nuvens de Sul.
> 
> ...



Fazes reportagens espectaculares, claro que morar numa zona bonita como essa também ajuda, ainda assim, não podia ficar pelo mero like, tinha que felicitar por estes teus posts.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2018 às 20:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Mais um dia passado na apanha da azeitona.  Começou com céu pouco nublado e nevoeiro em alguns locais mas ao final da tarde já foi encobrindo. A tarde toda foi sem sol e algum vento mas agradável.
> Ao final da manhã, para leste, já sem sol pois começavam a chegar muitas nuvens de Sul.
> 
> ...



De facto tens aí uma óptimas fotos, com umas excelentes cores de outono bem marcadas, é bom saber que os aquíferos já estão bem absatecidos por aí.
Os dióspiros estão ainda um pouco atrasados, é a bela fruta agora da época, também tenho dióspiros sempre sempre a "rebolarem", aqui pelos cantos de casa.
Já somos 2 então que hoje passámos o dia de volta da azeitona.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Nov 2018 às 21:44)

Boa noite
Esta frente parece me bastante moribunda para já. Os modelos principais nas últimas runs retiraram bastante precipitação no que toca a esta frente na parte do sotavento. 
Veremos o que nos espera .


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2018 às 22:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fazes reportagens espectaculares, claro que morar numa zona bonita como essa também ajuda, ainda assim, não podia ficar pelo mero like, tinha que felicitar por estes teus posts.


Obrigado Jonas!  Faço questão de que assim continue a ser, algo que é bom para mostrar esta magnífica zona e também para dar vida a este tópico. 


Pedro1993 disse:


> De facto tens aí uma óptimas fotos, com umas excelentes cores de outono bem marcadas, é bom saber que os aquíferos já estão bem absatecidos por aí.
> Os dióspiros estão ainda um pouco atrasados, é a bela fruta agora da época, também tenho dióspiros sempre sempre a "rebolarem", aqui pelos cantos de casa.
> Já somos 2 então que hoje passámos o dia de volta da azeitona.


Obrigado!  Esperemos que continue a chover para que fique tudo bem abastecido pois muitos cursos de água ainda não correm. 
Sim estão, mas já se vão colhendo muitos, este ano esta árvore ficou tão carregada que alguns ramos não aguentaram o peso. O mesmo se pode dizer da azeitona cujas oliveiras estão bem carregada, e podemos ver um exemplo disso no canto inferior direito da primeira foto. Apesar de alguma ainda estar verde, grande parte já está madura por isso já se vai colhendo aos poucos.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Nov 2018 às 22:37)




----------



## Miguel96 (17 Nov 2018 às 22:44)




----------



## GoN_dC (17 Nov 2018 às 22:53)

Chuva forte, puxada a rajadas. Lá ver se vem algo mais durante a noite.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Nov 2018 às 23:02)

De acordo com o IPMA, está a trovejar entre Monchique e Faro.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2018 às 23:03)

Conheço bem Arronches e é de facto uma zona lindíssima do Alentejo, as fotos confirmam...é bom ver que o rio e ribeiras se vão enchendo, sempre me pareceu uma zona com água. Parabéns pelas fotos!



joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Mais um dia passado na apanha da azeitona.  Começou com céu pouco nublado e nevoeiro em alguns locais mas ao final da tarde já foi encobrindo. A tarde toda foi sem sol e algum vento mas agradável.
> Ao final da manhã, para leste, já sem sol pois começavam a chegar muitas nuvens de Sul.
> 
> ...


----------



## chispe (17 Nov 2018 às 23:11)

Acabou de cair uma trovoada em faro

Enviado do meu SM-G955F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Nov 2018 às 23:15)

Algumas estações registaram uma queda de 4ºC em 10 minutos e um aumento superior a 1hPa em 5 minutos.

 https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFARODIS5
 https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA103 (@MikeCT)


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Nov 2018 às 23:16)

Tal como rajadas fortes. A imagem de radar mostra uma linha muito intensa a passar.

Entretanto por aqui vento moderado a forte com rajadas na ordem dos 40 a 50 km/h  e 14.9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Nov 2018 às 23:57)

60.1 km/h mesmo agora, novo máximo do dia.


----------



## vamm (18 Nov 2018 às 00:03)

Foi um dia muito cinzento por todo o Algarve, ainda achei que ia ver o solinho por lá, mas enganaram-me 

Pelas 16h30 já chovia moderado a fraco em Odemira com muito vento. Pelas 19h chovia bem na zona de Garvão.

Agora chove moderado a forte acompanhado de rajadas bem fortes


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Nov 2018 às 00:24)

Mas que belo início de evento pela Manta Rota.
Mais de 15 minutos a chover torrencialmente. 
23 mm acumulados assim de repente para começar


----------



## joralentejano (18 Nov 2018 às 01:41)

jamestorm disse:


> Conheço bem Arronches e é de facto uma zona lindíssima do Alentejo, as fotos confirmam...é bom ver que o rio e ribeiras se vão enchendo, sempre me pareceu uma zona com água. Parabéns pelas fotos!


Obrigado!  Verdade, é uma zona que nunca teve problemas com a água mas também não é muito chuvosa. Ter a Serra de S. Mamede aqui ao pé, e um Rio que por lá nasce, onde a média anual é cerca de 900mm ou até mais, muda muita coisa. Dá imensa vida a isto, esta zona sul do Alto Alentejo sem o Rio Caia seria completamente diferente.
_________

Por aqui, vento moderado a forte de SE com *14,4ºC*. Aguardando pela chuva!


----------



## frederico (18 Nov 2018 às 02:11)

Estive a olhar para o acumulado total do ano civil desde 1 de Janeiro na estação de Cacela da Dir. Regional de Agricultura. Com os acumulados reportados agora para Novembro, para a Manta Rota, assim a olho diria que faltam 50 a 70 mm para a média anual estar feita.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Nov 2018 às 02:19)

frederico disse:


> Estive a olhar para o acumulado total do ano civil desde 1 de Janeiro na estação de Cacela da Dir. Regional de Agricultura. Com os acumulados reportados agora para Novembro, para a Manta Rota, assim a olho diria que faltam 50 a 70 mm para a média anual estar feita.


Não me surpreende. vai ao encontro dos meus acumulados. Onde vês os dados dessa estação? No Snirh? Podes ceder o link?


----------



## frederico (18 Nov 2018 às 02:24)

Por aqui:
http://www.drapalgarve.gov.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43

Clicar no número 10 no mapa do Algarve, depois tem lá os anos e abre o PDF com os dados para cada mês.

PS: a média anual para a estação é ligeiramente superior a 550 mm.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Nov 2018 às 02:25)

frederico disse:


> Por aqui:
> http://www.drapalgarve.gov.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43
> 
> Clicar no número 10 no mapa do Algarve, depois tem lá os anos e abre o PDF com os dados para cada mês.


Muito obrigado. Ao tempo que procurava isto


----------



## frederico (18 Nov 2018 às 02:27)

Já agora, o Fazfato também teve estação e já tive esses dados mas perdi. A média anual se a memória não me falha rondava os 690 mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Nov 2018 às 02:28)

A frente já vai chegar aqui muito enfraquecida, parece,  e bem antes do aviso amarelo começar. Continua apenas o vento forte, chuva ainda nada.


----------



## frederico (18 Nov 2018 às 02:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> A frente já vai chegar aqui muito enfraquecida, parece,  e bem antes do aviso amarelo começar. Continua apenas o vento forte, chuva ainda nada.



O GFS tem chuva para os próximos dias, portanto calma... no final do mês conversamos...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Nov 2018 às 02:31)

frederico disse:


> O GFS tem chuva para os próximos dias, portanto calma... no final do mês conversamos...


Claro. Estou a falar desta situação em específico, sei que vai haver mais chuva


----------



## frederico (18 Nov 2018 às 02:34)

A AEMET para hoje previu isto.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (18 Nov 2018 às 07:59)

Bom dia, por Cuba após 8h do dia sigo com 11.2mm acumulados!


----------



## joralentejano (18 Nov 2018 às 08:10)

Bom dia,
Que bem que a chuva cai há já algumas horas.  E aparentemente é para continuar, a ver se é hoje que começa tudo a correr bem. 

*12,9°C* e algum vento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Nov 2018 às 09:47)

As zonas que tiveram mais chuva parecem ter sido o extremo Oeste do Barlavento algarvio, graças a uma primeira linha de instabilidade durante a tarde de ontem (cerca de 25-30mm no total); e o Sotavento, a beneficiar de chuva forte durante quase toda a madrugada. Houve estações nesta região a registar mais de 60mm


----------



## MikeCT (18 Nov 2018 às 10:38)

Por Faro (cidade) sigo com 8,8mm desde a meia noite. Ontem com a linha de instabilidade que passou cairam 3,4mm. Total do evento para já é de 12,2mm


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Nov 2018 às 11:31)

Acumulei 7,5mm antes da estação falhar. Agora sigo ainda com vento forte com rajadas, mais ainda do que ontem à noite.


----------



## vamm (18 Nov 2018 às 12:25)

Elas vão chegando!

A Norte passa uma linda menina que nos presenteia com um grande, largo, super colorido e lindo arco-iris.






A Sul passam umas meninas que deixam umas belas cordas de água


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Nov 2018 às 12:29)

Acumulação total de 13.2mm até agora com 12.8ºC.


----------



## vamm (18 Nov 2018 às 12:34)




----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Nov 2018 às 12:54)

Finalmente acumulados dignos de registo!

*Serpa: 32,6mm
Bemposta: 29,1mm
Beja: 21,9mm
Amareleja: 23,7mm*
Quinta Maral: 6,3mm
Marvão: 6,6mm


----------



## frederico (18 Nov 2018 às 12:58)

Castro Marim passou dos 40 mm mas o radar indicia que na serra ou entre Tavira e Cacela pode ter ido alem dos 60 mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2018 às 13:12)

Por aqui, vai chovendo. Sigo, com 20 mm acumulados, choveu praticamente toda a noite.

Ontem, a linha de instabilidade, que passou por aqui, rendeu 4 mm e 3 trovoadas. Durante a noite, não houve festival eléctrico, por aqui.

Ayamonte, segue com 63,2 mm, é a estação com maior acumulado na Andaluzia.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Nov 2018 às 13:31)

Por aqui o dia segue com cerca de 20 mm acumulados e o mês com cerca de 35 mm acumulados o que ainda nem chega a metade do que é o normal para este mês. Veremos o que nos reserva o resto do mes


----------



## comentador (18 Nov 2018 às 13:38)

Boa tarde, em Alvalade do Sado caíram 7,5 mm. Esperava muito mais, desta vez as previsões não acertaram nesta zona. Regime de aguaceiros/trovoadas é sempre assim.


----------



## vamm (18 Nov 2018 às 13:59)

Chuva intensa em Reliquias, Odemira. Como me disseram “parece chuva de trovoada”.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Nov 2018 às 14:17)

Boa tarde pessoal, tenho praticamente 66 mm acumulados desde o início do evento aqui na Manta Rota. 59 mm acumulados já depois da meia noite!!

Está tudo alagado e as ribeiras correm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Nov 2018 às 15:10)

A ondulação maior está a provocar galgamentos na Ilha de Faro


----------



## joralentejano (18 Nov 2018 às 18:08)

Muita chuva na última meia hora.  Dia bem regado, a zona de Elvas já acumulou mais de 30mm hoje mas mais a norte em Portalegre, cerca de 14mm. 

*13,9ºC* atuais e chove com força.


----------



## MikeCT (18 Nov 2018 às 18:19)

Em Faro (cidade) foram caindo uns chuviscos, passou muita coisa ao lado 

 10,6 mm acumulados hoje e 14,0 mm neste evento.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Nov 2018 às 19:03)

A estação IPMA de Castro Verde, N. Corvo acumulou* 25 mm* entre as 13h e as 14h.


----------



## comentador (18 Nov 2018 às 19:38)

Boa noite! Esta tarde passou tudo ao lado, apenas céu muito nublado mas nada de chuva, ficámos só com 7,5 mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2018 às 20:21)

Esta linha de instabilidade que vai de Quarteira quase até Setúbal é impressionante! Enorme continuidade...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2018 às 20:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Esta linha de instabilidade que vai de Quarteira quase até Setúbal é impressionante! Enorme continuidade...



Baixa pressão relativa centrada no interior sul; pelo flanco ocidental a nebulosidade "desce" para sul... pelo flanco oriental a nebulosidade "sobe" para norte...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2018 às 20:28)

Gerofil disse:


> Baixas pressões centradas no interior sul; pelo flanco ocidental a nebulosidade "desce" para sul... pelo flanco oriental a nebulosidade "sobe" para norte...


Pois, mas é interessante de se ver... não é todos os dias que acontece.


----------



## Tonton (18 Nov 2018 às 21:25)

Gerofil disse:


> Baixa pressão relativa centrada no interior sul; pelo flanco ocidental a nebulosidade "desce" para sul... pelo flanco oriental a nebulosidade "sobe" para norte...



Mais um aspecto da circulação, à superfície, onde se observa a tendência:







Mais evidente no nível dos 500 hPa, como na carta:


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Nov 2018 às 21:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Esta linha de instabilidade que vai de Quarteira quase até Setúbal é impressionante! Enorme continuidade...


Serra da Arrábida a trabalhar. Efeito orográfico interessante:


----------



## Gerofil (19 Nov 2018 às 01:24)

Domingo, 18 de Novembro (17h00): Alentejo Central (imediações de Évora)


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2018 às 15:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia passado no campo.  Começou fresco e com muito orvalho mas tal como tem sido durante toda a semana, no geral foi um dia bem primaveril com algumas células a formarem-se ao longo da tarde. Deixo algumas fotos!
> Logo de manhã cedo, bastante orvalho tal como referido acima:
> 
> ...



Boas fotos, como sempre! 

Em relação às aves parecem-me grifos, (_Gyps fulvus_), nas nossas paragens é muito incomum águias a voarem em bandos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2018 às 18:20)

*Vários submersos e dois mortos após desabamento de estrada em Borba*

*



*

Um troço da estrada que liga Viça Viçosa a Borba desapareceu esta segunda-feira. Há confirmação de pelo menos dois mortos e várias pessoas submersas.

Até ao momento, há a confirmação de pelo menos duas vítimas mortais. Dois carros terão caído na pedreira A.L.A de Almeida após o incidente, desconhecendo-se ainda o número de pessoas que seguiam nas viaturas. Uma retroescavadora, que seria de uma empresa que opera numa das pedreiras da zona, também foi arrastada para o interior de uma pedreira.


https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/ev...-liga-vila-vicosa-a-borba-ruiu--10200752.html

Esta ocorrencia mobilizou 48 opearacionais, 16 veiculos e 1 MA.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2018 às 18:27)

MSantos disse:


> Boas fotos, como sempre!
> 
> Em relação às aves parecem-me grifos, (_Gyps fulvus_), nas nossas paragens é muito incomum águias a voarem em bandos!


Muito Obrigado! 
Sim, nem me lembrei que poderiam ser abutres. É bastante frequente neste local ver bastantes.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2018 às 18:31)

Boa Noite,
Por cá, o dia começou com algum nevoeiro e fresco. No geral, foi um dia nublado mas sem chuva apesar de ainda terem aparecido algumas células nas redondezas. 
Máx: *15,4ºC*
Min: *9,2ºC*

Neste momento,* 14,6ºC*. Nos próximos dias parece vir mais alguma chuva que apesar de ser pouca, é sempre bem-vinda!


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2018 às 19:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Vários submersos e dois mortos após desabamento de estrada em Borba*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Infelizmente foi preciso acontecer uma desgraça para que todos percebessem que essa estrada não tinha segurança nenhuma.


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2018 às 19:05)

Chove moderado a forte


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2018 às 19:09)

vamm disse:


> Infelizmente foi preciso acontecer uma desgraça para que todos percebessem que essa estrada não tinha segurança nenhuma.



Pois, uma verdadeira desgraça, está a dar em directo na CMTV, e falou agora é pouco, um antigo trabalhador que esteve 25 anos na pedreira, e disse que a profundidade deve rondar os 100 metros.
Disse também que dado ao facto da estrada já estar muito escavada, e a máquina ao retirar mais um filão, e foi que se deu a desgraça.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2018 às 20:58)

Boas, por aqui, continua a chover. 

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 12.4ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2018 às 21:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Vários submersos e dois mortos após desabamento de estrada em Borba*
> 
> *
> 
> ...





vamm disse:


> Infelizmente foi preciso acontecer uma desgraça para que todos percebessem que essa estrada não tinha segurança nenhuma.


Uma estrada nacional "suspensa" entre dois buracos, por onde devem passar todas as semanas um sem número de camiões pesadíssimos, carregados de mármore... pode ser que agora, finalmente, mudem o traçado... ou se calhar não.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Nov 2018 às 21:58)

Chove torrencialmente pala Manta Rota


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2018 às 22:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Agora, eventualmente, irão mesmo ter de desviar a estrada...
> 
> Uma estrada nacional "suspensa" entre dois buracos, por onde devem passar todas as semanas um sem número de camiões pesadíssimos, carregados de mármore... pode ser que agora, finalmente, mudem o traçado... ou se calhar não.



É verdade, até parece uma estrada suspensa, agora vai ser uma operação de resgate de elevada complexidade, que pode demorar muitos dias, não seria melhor terem logo encerrado este troço de estrada, até porque está situção já se arrasta á 4 anos.
Esperemos que corra tudo da melhor maneira, para as pessoas envolvidas no resgate.


----------



## Tonton (19 Nov 2018 às 22:42)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Chove torrencialmente pala Manta Rota



A estação não dá o acumulado???


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2018 às 08:47)

João Pedro disse:


> ... pode ser que agora, finalmente, *mudem o traçado*... ou se calhar não.


Bom dia.

Pelos vistos, do que relataram na tv, há uma estrada melhor, mais recente, mas que como fica ainda a alguma distância da localidade boa parte das pessoas preferiam utilizar esta, poupavam uns poucos kms...


----------



## meteo_xpepe (20 Nov 2018 às 09:19)

Chuva durante a madrugada, 1.8+3.6mm. Dos 20 dias deste Novembro em 13 choveu. Grande mudança de padrão em relação ao ano passado!


----------



## comentador (20 Nov 2018 às 11:24)

Bom dia, chuva durante a noite em Alvalade Sado, caíram 15,0 mm. Excelente rega, não esperava esta surpresa.

Um à parte, e peço desculpa ser aqui no fórum de meteorologia: É lamentável a morte das pessoas por causa da derrocada da estrada de Borba. Apelo aqui à Estradas de Portugal, Câmaras Municipais e Governo uma intervenção urgente sobre as árvores existentes nas bermas das estradas, umas estão secas e outras com pernadas que fecham a estrada por cima. Esta situação representa o maior perigo para os condutores devido ao risco de caírem pernadas para a via, ou porque estão podres ou por causa do vento. O País necessita de abrir bem os olhos e rever esta situação com a máxima urgência, caso contrário ir-se-ão perder muitas vidas. As manutenções das estradas têm vindo a diminuir cada vez mais, apenas limpam as ervas das bermas com destroçadores e não são em todas as estradas. Estes e outros perigos necessitam de intervenção. Não é acontecer tragédias para depois se tomarem medidas, é evitá-las!!!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2018 às 14:28)

Boas,
Este inicio de tarde tem sido marcado por aguaceiros. Em Portalegre, choveu bem antes das 13h.
Em Arronches há pouco passou um aguaceiro de raspão:





Neste momento, o sol vai espreitando, com* 13,5ºC* e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2018 às 14:58)

É com cada escuridão, vai lá vai...Vento forte neste momento também.








Mais outra célula a dirigir-se para a serra, até ao momento tem passado tudo ao lado. 





Temperatura desceu e caíram mais uns pingos. *12,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2018 às 15:02)

Com o aproximar daquelas células o vento intensificou muito e a temperatura parece estar a cair.
Está o céu a ficar negro. 

Por enquanto ainda não chove.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (20 Nov 2018 às 15:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Pelos vistos, do que relataram na tv, há uma estrada melhor, mais recente, mas que como fica ainda a alguma distância da localidade boa parte das pessoas preferiam utilizar esta, poupavam uns poucos kms...


Correcto, uma melhor, maior, mais larga e praticamente sempre em recta o problema é que fica as distancia mais longa uns belos kms. Também eu usei várias vezes aquela estrada, era de facto bem mais perto entre Borba e Vila viçosa, é muito triste o que aconteceu.


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2018 às 15:06)

Já chove qualquer coisa.

Temos um arco-íris muito envergonhado a Nordeste

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2018 às 15:09)

Candy disse:


> Com o aproximar daquelas células o vento intensificou muito e a temperatura parece estar a cair.
> Está o céu a ficar negro.
> 
> Por enquanto ainda não chove.
> ...





Candy disse:


> Já chove qualquer coisa.
> 
> Temos um arco-íris muito envergonhado a Nordeste
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


Estás a reportar de Peniche certo? Olha que este é o seguimento Sul...


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2018 às 15:10)

Está a passar rente à costa norte de Peniche.
Parece estar a seguir direitinho pela costa norte do Baleal. Vai feio! Roxo que se farta.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2018 às 15:11)

Então pois estou! 
Caramba, entrei directo por uma notificação, nem reparei! Obrigada!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2018 às 18:23)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento. Vá lá um, que não passou ao lado! 
*11,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2018 às 20:18)

Boa noite amigos do alentejo e Algarves....
Como estão ?
Como sabem agora reporto dados da minha terra : Gondomar .
Sinto saudades de Monchique 
Alguém sabe como está o tempo na Vila e a quantidade de precipitação mensal ?
Obrigado!
Abraços 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 20:24)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite amigos do alentejo e Algarves....
> Como estão ?
> Como sabem agora reporto dados da minha terra : Gondomar .
> Sinto saudades de Monchique
> ...


Ai o bichinho a roer e as saudades a apertar...


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Nov 2018 às 20:45)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite amigos do alentejo e Algarves....
> Como estão ?
> Como sabem agora reporto dados da minha terra : Gondomar .
> Sinto saudades de Monchique
> ...



Na estação de Casais, o mês de Novembro segue com *93,2 mm*, o mês de Outubro teve *130,8 mm. *Ou seja, desde o início de Outubro tem *224 mm* acumulados. O ano 2018 segue com* 994,9 mm*, sendo que só começou a reportar a 20 de Janeiro. Ou seja, certamente já ultrapassou os 1000 mm anuais uma vez que, apesar de ter sido um mês relativamente seco, choveu qualquer coisa nos primeiros dias de Janeiro.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2018 às 21:59)

Boas,
Dia com alguns aguaceiros que renderam 4,7mm.
A noite segue com nevoeiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2018 às 22:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia com céu parcialmente nublado e com alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Máxima: 17.8ºC
mínima: 11.8ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm

Ontem, o acumulado foi de 12 mm. Na estação Faro (Aeroporto) foi 20.6 mm. O GFS, só dava 1 mm para ontem, os modelos têm que melhorar a sua previsão.


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2018 às 23:08)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Na estação de Casais, o mês de Novembro segue com *93,2 mm*, o mês de Outubro teve *130,8 mm. *Ou seja, desde o início de Outubro tem *224 mm* acumulados. O ano 2018 segue com* 994,9 mm*, sendo que só começou a reportar a 20 de Janeiro. Ou seja, certamente já ultrapassou os 1000 mm anuais uma vez que, apesar de ter sido um mês relativamente seco, choveu qualquer coisa nos primeiros dias de Janeiro.


Obrigado amigo Jorge pelo feedback
Como ainda deve chover mais até ao final do ano, o total de precipitação ainda vai subir .
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2018 às 23:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ontem, o acumulado foi de 12 mm. Na estação Faro (Aeroporto) foi 20.6 mm. O GFS, só dava 1 mm para ontem, os modelos têm que melhorar a sua previsão.



Entretanto, o Harmonie sempre mostrou aquela mancha de precipitação a atravessar o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo ontem. 
_________
Céu nublado e tudo calmo por aqui. *10,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## JCARL (20 Nov 2018 às 23:28)

Não


joselamego disse:


> Obrigado amigo Jorge pelo feedback
> Como ainda deve chover mais até ao final do ano, o total de precipitação ainda vai subir .
> Abraço
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Não se esqueçam que o Ano Hidrológico começa a 1 de Outubro e acaba a 30 de Setembro do ano seguinte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2018 às 23:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Entretanto, o Harmonie sempre mostrou aquela mancha de precipitação a atravessar o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo ontem.
> _________
> Céu nublado e tudo calmo por aqui. *10,2ºC* atuais.



Por acaso, vi essa mancha no Harmonie no Domingo à noite e não liguei. 

*Dia 19 (2ª feira)* - Céu nublado diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir da manhã. Vento fraco a moderado de oeste. Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

No domingo à noite, fiz a previsão semanal que é publicada no meu blog todas as 2ª  feiras às 8 horas e saiu cá um tesourinho deprimente, é que nem coloquei aguaceiros fracos nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2018 às 13:37)

Acabei de medir uma rajada de 65 km/h na minha estação em Portalegre com descida repentina da temperatura.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2018 às 17:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por acaso, vi essa mancha no Harmonie no Domingo à noite e não liguei.
> 
> *Dia 19 (2ª feira)* - Céu nublado diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir da manhã. Vento fraco a moderado de oeste. Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
> 
> No domingo à noite, fiz a previsão semanal que é publicada no meu blog todas as 2ª  feiras às 8 horas e saiu cá um tesourinho deprimente, é que nem coloquei aguaceiros fracos nada.


Tens de começar a basear-te mais no harmonie então.  Mesmo que erre algumas vezes, o que é normal, chega a estar muito mais próximo da realidade do que os modelos globais, tal como já referi algumas vezes. Ainda houve bons acumulados por onde essa mancha passou.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2018 às 17:51)

Boas,
Por cá, caiu um aguaceiro moderado por volta das 14:30h. Foi bastante rápido e desde então nunca mais choveu. Mais logo coloco umas fotos que tirei ao longo da tarde.
Ambiente fresco, neste momento estão *11,9ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2018 às 21:19)

Boas,
Então cá ficam umas fotos de hoje:













Final do dia com algumas células dispersas...




























___________
Neste momento, céu pouco nublado com *8,5ºC*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Nov 2018 às 23:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Então cá ficam umas fotos de hoje:
> 
> 
> ...


É sempre fantástico ver as tuas fotos, que limpeza e frescura Obrigado

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2018 às 23:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Então cá ficam umas fotos de hoje:
> 
> 
> ...


Fotos top 
5 estrelas !!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2018 às 10:34)

Boas, trovoada dispersa durante a madrugada, que rendeu 12,7mm.
Neste momento boas abertas no céu.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Nov 2018 às 12:33)

Aguaceiro forte por Albufeira neste momento! Parece que para leste Olhos de Água - Quarteira - Loulé está mais forte...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2018 às 13:07)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas, trovoada dispersa durante a madrugada, que rendeu 12,7mm.
> Neste momento boas abertas no céu.



Boas, 
Qual é o acumulado mensal por aí?


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2018 às 14:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Qual é o acumulado mensal por aí?


Boas,
É de 115mm até ao momento.


----------



## Walker (22 Nov 2018 às 14:54)

Funnel cloud a sul de Castro verde, bem visível!! Tocou no chão por breves momentos!


----------



## Thomar (22 Nov 2018 às 14:57)

Walker disse:


> Funnel cloud a sul de Castro verde, bem visível!! Tocou no chão por breves momentos!


Conseguiste algum registo? Era fixe!


----------



## Walker (22 Nov 2018 às 15:05)

Thomar disse:


> Conseguiste algum registo? Era fixe!


Filmei antes de acabar a bateria, não sei como ficou, estou sem bateria no telemóvel. Consegui também uma foto quando estava no chão, mas não sei!! Estou no tablet neste momento. Mas esta situação, muito ao longe de Castro verde!


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2018 às 16:48)

Chove intensamente neste momento.


----------



## Walker (22 Nov 2018 às 17:22)

Walker disse:


> Filmei antes de acabar a bateria, não sei como ficou, estou sem bateria no telemóvel. Consegui também uma foto quando estava no chão, mas não sei!! Estou no tablet neste momento. Mas esta situação, muito ao longe de Castro verde!


Se alguém da moderação, me quiser adicionar no Messenger por PM para enviar vídeo e fotos para colocar aqui, diga alguma coisa, não percebo patavina, de inserir material aqui!!


----------



## fragoso6 (22 Nov 2018 às 18:07)

Walker disse:


> Funnel cloud a sul de Castro verde, bem visível!! Tocou no chão por breves momentos!


Isso foi onde?


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2018 às 18:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> É sempre fantástico ver as tuas fotos, que limpeza e frescura Obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk





joselamego disse:


> Fotos top
> 5 estrelas !!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado a ambos!


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2018 às 18:27)

Boa Noite,
Finalmente lá caiu qualquer coisa por Arronches há pouco, aguaceiro breve mas forte. Durante a madrugada, em Portalegre segundo relatos até trovoada houve e em Arronches nem um pingo caiu.  Típicas situações de aguaceiros, e aqui na região sul são mais dispersos logo, ainda é mais provável acontecer isto. 
De manhã a Ribeira de Caia ia suja, portanto deve ter chovido bem para aqueles lados. De resto, o dia foi fresco e mal se viu o sol.

Máx: *12,3ºC*
Mín:* 6,7ºC*

Neste momento, chuvisca e estão *11,5ºC*.


----------



## Walker (22 Nov 2018 às 18:28)

fragoso6 disse:


> Isso foi onde?


Foi filmado em direção a sul, talvez divisão concelho de Mértola com Almodôvar. Se quiseres posso te mandar por Facebook, se tiveres! Manda PM!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2018 às 18:37)

Estremoz: dia frio com máxima de 13,2 ºC

As linhas de instabilidade estão a ser muito generosas; vindas de sudoeste carregam bastante humidade e vão deixando muita precipitação. Algumas começaram a cruzar o interior do Alentejo com o cair da noite. Por aqui chove moderadamente desde as 18h05.


----------



## fragoso6 (22 Nov 2018 às 18:51)

Walker disse:


> Foi filmado em direção a sul, talvez divisão concelho de Mértola com Almodôvar. Se quiseres posso te mandar por Facebook, se tiveres! Manda PM!


Podes enviar por aqui. Mete em carregar ficheiro, obrigado


----------



## comentador (22 Nov 2018 às 20:28)

Boa noite, em Alvalade, dia sem Sol, com céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2018 às 20:35)

As imagens de radar do IPMA confirmam  uma banda de precipitação que se estende desde Beja até Elvas; o seu lento deslocamento para leste faz com que se acumule muita precipitação pelos locais afectados por esta linha de instabilidade (em Estremoz esteve a chover de forma moderada durante mais de uma hora).


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2018 às 21:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, frio e com chuva.

Máxima: 14.9ºC
mínima: 12.4ºC

Precipitação: 7 mm


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2018 às 22:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Então cá ficam umas fotos de hoje:
> 
> 
> ...


A da Lua é a minha preferida, mas estão todas bonitas  Sente-se o fresco do outono e dos solos molhados nestas fotos


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2018 às 22:43)

João Pedro disse:


> A da Lua é a minha preferida, mas estão todas bonitas  Sente-se o fresco do outono e dos solos molhados nestas fotos


Obrigado!  Sim, de facto achei bonito a lua já bem destacada ainda antes do sol se pôr. Frescura e humidade que felizmente se fazem sentir por todo o país, não há melhor.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2018 às 22:53)

Tirando aquele breve aguaceiro ao final do dia, nunca mais choveu. Durante a madrugada, a linha de instabilidade passou a norte e agora passou outra a sul.  Portalegre e Elvas com acumulado superior a 10mm e aqui nem 1mm se deve ter. Acontece, e o Harmonie basicamente foi isto mesmo que previu.

Tudo calmo com* 11,2ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2018 às 23:24)

O acumulado, subiu para 12 mm, depois de 5 mm entre as 21h e as 22 h.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Nov 2018 às 23:26)

Houve zonas do Algarve onde choveu bem hoje!
Diria ali numa faixa entre Albufeira e Almancil até ao barrocal. Agora segue a chover na zona de Quarteira. Já chove à 30 mim com períodos por vezes fortes. Há uma linha de instabilidade estacionária a entrar nesta zona.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Nov 2018 às 00:01)

Chuva continua moderada entre Quarteira e Almancil, onde apanhei chuva torrencial desde as 4 estradas a Almancil. Derrepente a caminho de Faro ali há zona do Mar Shopping passo a cortina e deixa de chover. Por Faro tudo calmo e já não deve chover à algum tempo! Linha de instabilidade minúscula mas que se mantêm na zona à mais de uma hora! Pela quantidade de chuva que apanhei é para acumular 30mm ou mais...


----------



## Gerofil (23 Nov 2018 às 00:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Chuva continua moderada entre Quarteira e Almancil, onde apanhei chuva torrencial desde as 4 estradas a Almancil. Derrepente a caminho de Faro ali há zona do Mar Shopping passo a cortina e deixa de chover. Por Faro tudo calmo e já deve chover à algum tempo! Linha de instabilidade minúscula mas que se mantêm na zona à mais de uma hora! Pela quantidade de chuva que apanhei é para acumular 30mm ou mais...



Linha de instabilidade com deslocamento muito lento para leste; provavelmente deverá estar a começar a chover na zona de Faro e deverá assim manter-se durante bastante tempo...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Nov 2018 às 00:40)

O dia de ontem rendeu 7mm.
Hoje já viu com 5.6 em 38mins. 
Bem bom. 
O mês segue já com mais de 100mm pela Manta Rota.
O mês passado também teve mais de 100mm
Está tudo encharcado. Muitos terrenos começam a apresentar sinais de grande saturação.
As linhas de água correm todas. 

O nível freático já subiu uns 2 metros no meu poço  desde o início das chuvas


----------



## trovoadas (23 Nov 2018 às 00:48)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> O dia de ontem rendeu 7mm.
> Hoje já viu com 5.6 em 38mins.
> Bem bom.
> O mês segue já com mais de 100mm pela Manta Rota.
> ...


Vai uma boa linha de instabilidade para essa zona! Cheira-me que vai ser uma noite chuvosa pelo sotavento ...

As zonas do sotavento não se podem queixar mas quanto ao barlavento e Algarve central ainda estão em falta uns mm's. As ribeiras praticamente ainda não correram nestas zonas...


----------



## MikeCT (23 Nov 2018 às 00:48)

Por Faro (cidade) o dia rendeu apenas 3,0mm.

A linha de instabilidade que está a passar está a desaparecer e apenas deu para molhar o chão...0,2mm neste momento

O mês segue com 45,6mm

Desde 1 de Outubro sigo com 101,6mm


----------



## frederico (23 Nov 2018 às 00:52)

Estou em Cacela esta semana chuva rija neste momento.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Nov 2018 às 00:53)

frederico disse:


> Estou em Cacela esta semana chuva rija neste momento.


Bem vindo vizinhança!


----------



## frederico (23 Nov 2018 às 00:55)

Ontem bem reclamei que tinha fugido quase tudo para os amigos andaluzes...

Vi um ganso bravo no sapal para alegrar o dia.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Nov 2018 às 01:02)

Chove com muita intensidade aqui pela Manta Rota. 12mm desde as 00h. Mas nos últimos 10mins aumentou de intensidade


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Nov 2018 às 01:11)

Já está mais calmo, mas o entusiasmo é simplesmente porque já não estava à espera de tanta água neste momento.


----------



## Toby (23 Nov 2018 às 05:50)




----------



## Toby (23 Nov 2018 às 05:51)




----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2018 às 18:19)

Boa Noite,
O dia começou muito nublado mas a tarde foi agradável com apenas algumas nuvens.
Hoje um passeio junto ao Rio, corre bem!   fotos:




















Neste local até parece primavera...













Ribeira de Caia e Ribeira de Arronches, respetivamente, antes de se juntarem.








_____________
Máx: *14,1ºC*
Min: *7,7ºC*

Neste momento, vai arrefecendo bem, com *9,5ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2018 às 21:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado. Ainda, caíram alguns aguaceiros durante a noite.

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: 9.9ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## João Pedro (23 Nov 2018 às 22:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> O dia começou muito nublado mas a tarde foi agradável com apenas algumas nuvens.
> Hoje um passeio junto ao Rio, corre bem!   fotos:


_Duckbergs_... 
Tão branquinhos, que giros


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2018 às 22:30)

João Pedro disse:


> _Duckbergs_...
> Tão branquinhos, que giros


Sim, andam sempre algures junto a esta ponte. Um pouco acima da ponte, ainda na ribeira de Caia, é o local onde são criados. Dão um ar ainda melhor à paisagem!


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2018 às 22:31)

Boas,
Noite fria!
*2,5ºC* há pouco no forte local de inversão.  Sigo entretanto por aqui, com *6,8ºC*.
Enquanto não chegarem as nuvens vai ser sempre a descer, algo que já não deve durar muito.


----------



## remember (23 Nov 2018 às 23:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> O dia começou muito nublado mas a tarde foi agradável com apenas algumas nuvens.
> Hoje um passeio junto ao Rio, corre bem!   fotos:
> 
> ...


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Nov 2018 às 16:26)

Estive por São Mamede esta tarde, vento muito forte em Marvão com uma sensação térmica muito desagradável. Chuva fraca por agora. 8-9ºC por Marvão e 12ºC aqui mais abaixo na minha estação.


----------



## frederico (24 Nov 2018 às 17:32)

Valente aguaceiro por Tavira, pôs as valetas a correr.


----------



## belem (24 Nov 2018 às 18:40)

Toby disse:


>



Interessantes esses gráficos (obrigado pela partilha), mas Novembro ainda não acabou e até ao final do mês, ainda vai chover mais.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Nov 2018 às 22:11)

Moura - finalmente chuva moderada na última meia hora! Não está frio...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Nov 2018 às 22:39)

Está a ser uma boa noite de inverno pela Manta Rota, vento e chuva em condições


----------



## PapoilaVerde (25 Nov 2018 às 11:10)

Pela aldeia da Glória, concelho de Estremoz, ouvi chover durante a noite várias vezes. A manhã acordou húmida e escura, começou a chover por volta das 10h e ainda não parou. Chuva miúda, mas certinha.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2018 às 11:37)

Boas,
Manhã húmida, com nevoeiro e chuva fraca, soma 6,6mm.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Nov 2018 às 13:30)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Está a ser uma boa noite de inverno pela Manta Rota, vento e chuva em condições


Ontem registei mais 14 mm. 
Totalizando até agora 160 mm em novembro.

Pode ser que com a chuva de hoje consiga chegar aos 300 mm em 2 meses


----------



## comentador (25 Nov 2018 às 13:30)

Boa tarde! Em Alvalade Sado apenas caíram 2,0 mm. Por aqui tem sido muito fraco e perece que vai continuar, as ribeiras e barragens nem tomaram água nenhuma, e as previsões de longo prazo não indicam muita chuva para esta região. Aliás nos últimos anos os meses de Inverno têm sido muitos secos.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2018 às 15:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Noite fria!
> *2,5ºC* há pouco no forte local de inversão.  Sigo entretanto por aqui, com *6,8ºC*.
> Enquanto não chegarem as nuvens vai ser sempre a descer, algo que já não deve durar muito.


Boa Tarde,
A mínima de ontem foi de* 4,2ºC*. Nada de muito significativo mas com os dias nublados e com chuva, as mínimas não têm sido muito baixas, logo, destaca-se. Nos próximos dias também prometem ser algo baixas e já poderá aparecer geada.
____________
Quanto ao dia de ontem, alguma chuva fraca ao inicio da noite que deverá ter rendido cerca de 2mm, não esperava muito mais com aquela frente.

Hoje, alguma chuva de madrugada e manhã mas a partir das 11h parou. Entretanto desde as 14h que chove fraco, por vezes moderado e persistente.
*14,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (25 Nov 2018 às 16:02)

Boa Tarde

Esta última noite foi marcada por chuva constante em *Portalegre*.

Ontem começou a chover por volta das *18h*. Para aumentar o fenómeno húmido e molhado, durante a noite levantou-se bastante nevoeiro pela cidade, em momentos bastante cerrado.

Entretanto, pelas *7h* da manhã de hoje, a chuva fez uma pequena pausa, mas chovendo, de vez em quando, durante a manhã. Voltou a chover por volta das *14h*, e neste momento continua.

Além da paisagem se manter verde, com erva nova, que se mantém há já algumas semanas no Alto Alentejo, esta chuva não vem com muita força, o que evita pequenas inundações locais. Vem *constante* mas *breve*, assim é possível regar os campos e as ribeiras sem causar quaisquer prejuízos 
Melhor do que isto, é a *humidade*, que fez-se notar e bem, principalmente durante esta noite que passou, assim ajudou a conservar ainda mais a quantidade de água acumulada nos solos.

Quanto ao *vento*, por norma, veio *fraco*, o que também ajudou a impedir a secura da água rapidamente, entretanto recentemente recebida por estas terras.

Dados estatísticos:


Durante estas últimas *24* horas, pelo menos *20* horas foram de chuva;
Total acumulado de *9,4* mm nas últimas 24h;
A *temperatura* não desceu além dos *9,9ºC* , isto devido à ação da precipitação.

Seria bom que isto que aconteceu em Portalegre se refletisse em mais regiões de Portugal!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2018 às 18:11)

Desde as 16h que a chuva se intensificou e tem chovido moderadamente, por vezes forte. Acabou agora mesmo de cair uma bela chuvada, provavelmente a parte mais intensa da frente. Uma bela rega! 
*13,8ºC 

*


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2018 às 18:42)

Bela tarde de chuva, 18mm, continua a chover.


----------



## comentador (25 Nov 2018 às 19:18)

Boa noite, por Alvalade tempo húmido com períodos de chuva fraca, o vento sopra com intensidade neste momento. O acumulado ainda não confirmei mas não deve passar de 1,0 mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2018 às 19:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com chuva fraca a partir do meio da tarde.

Máxima: 18.3ºC
mínima: 15.3ºC
actual: 17.3ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm

Ontem, registei 8 mm.


----------



## MikeCT (25 Nov 2018 às 19:42)

Por cá o pluviometro esteve off nos últimos 2 dias, e calhou mesmo com a minha ausência de casa.. Já está a funcionar


----------



## belem (25 Nov 2018 às 19:51)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite, por Alvalade tempo húmido com períodos de chuva fraca, o vento sopra com intensidade neste momento. O acumulado ainda não confirmei mas não deve passar de 1,0 mm.



Não sei se está a referir-se a algum aguaceiro em particular, mas em Alvalade do Sado, hoje caíram cerca de 7,6 mm (e este registo é o que foi feito até às 18h, depois pode ainda cair mais alguma coisa até à meia-noite)

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Alvalade


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2018 às 20:00)

Parece que a torneira se está a fechar, 22,6mm.
Agora, o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2018 às 21:57)

A luz foi abaixo e tivemos algum tempo sem comunicações, algo que já não acontecia por aqui há muito tempo. Muito mas mesmo muito vento após a passagem da frente, coisa que não estava à espera. Justificava-se um aviso...
O acumulado deve rondar os 15mm, foi uma bela rega! 

*13,8ºC* atuais e continua a ventania.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2018 às 23:57)

Tirando a estação da Fóia, que está no topo de uma serra, Portalegre era a estação da rede IPMA que tinha o valor de vento médio mais elevado (46.1 km/h) ás 22h. Só podia ser para justificar o que se tem passado aqui nas últimas horas. Faço ideia nas antenas aos 1027m... Da parte da MEO, aqui em Arronches não se tem rede há pelo menos 2 horas. No entanto, não há qualquer ocorrência devido ao vento no distrito.

Temperatura vai descendo e já se nota uma diminuição na intensidade do vento mas as rajadas por vezes ainda são fortíssimas. *11,8ºC*.


----------



## comentador (26 Nov 2018 às 13:18)

belem disse:


> Não sei se está a referir-se a algum aguaceiro em particular, mas em Alvalade do Sado, hoje caíram cerca de 7,6 mm (e este registo é o que foi feito até às 18h, depois pode ainda cair mais alguma coisa até à meia-noite)
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Alvalade




Boa tarde! No Sábado caíram 2,0 mm e ontem até às 19h00 tinha caído pouco mais de 1,0 mm. Estes registos não estão correctos!! A maior parte da precipitação caiu entre as 19:30 e as 21:00 e o total foi de 7,0 mm. Eu moro a cerca de 500 metros da estação de meteorologia. estes dados não estão correctos.

Hoje um dia de Sol e vento fraco.


----------



## comentador (26 Nov 2018 às 13:19)

belem disse:


> Não sei se está a referir-se a algum aguaceiro em particular, mas em Alvalade do Sado, hoje caíram cerca de 7,6 mm (e este registo é o que foi feito até às 18h, depois pode ainda cair mais alguma coisa até à meia-noite)
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Alvalade




Boa tarde! No Sábado caíram 2,0 mm e ontem até às 19h00 tinha caído pouco mais de 1,0 mm. Estes registos não estão correctos!! A maior parte da precipitação caiu entre as 19:30 e as 21:00 e o total foi de 7,0 mm. Eu moro a cerca de 500 metros da estação de meteorologia. estes dados não estão correctos.

Hoje um dia de Sol e vento fraco.


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2018 às 14:58)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde! No Sábado caíram 2,0 mm e ontem até às 19h00 tinha caído pouco mais de 1,0 mm. Estes registos não estão correctos!! A maior parte da precipitação caiu entre as 19:30 e as 21:00 e o total foi de 7,0 mm. Eu moro a cerca de 500 metros da estação de meteorologia. estes dados não estão correctos.
> 
> Hoje um dia de Sol e vento fraco.



Talvez, mas na estação do IPMA de Alvalade do Sado,  o total diário ontem foi de 8,7 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2018 às 20:33)

Boa Noite,
Dia já de sol com nuvens altas e fresco. 
Portalegre...













__________
Muitos ribeiros começaram a correr com a chuva de ontem que infelizmente parece escassear com a chegada de Dezembro. Rio Caia também corria bem, foi uma excelente rega!
Máx: *13,7ºC*
Min:* 8,1ºC*

Neste momento, *8,8ºC*.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Nov 2018 às 21:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia já de sol com nuvens altas e fresco.
> Portalegre...
> 
> ...


Os liquidâmbares estão com umas cores belíssimas


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2018 às 21:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Os liquidâmbares estão com umas cores belíssimas


Sim, é de facto uma árvore que no Outono tem cores lindíssimas e não falta na cidade. Há cerca de 1 semana atrás, as cores eram ainda mais bonitas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2018 às 22:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens.

Máxima: 19.1ºC
mínima: 10.2ºC
actual: 11.1ºC


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Nov 2018 às 06:15)

Bom dia
A noite segue fria neste mês que até ao momento totaliza cerca de 68 mm por estas bandas.
Um bocado abaixo da média mensal 71-00


----------



## joralentejano (27 Nov 2018 às 23:11)

Boa Noite,
O dia começou frio e com algum nevoeiro aqui no Vale do Caia, a tarde foi bastante agradável e parece que tirando quinta-feira os dias prometem continuar assim. Já vai sendo normal o AA se fortalecer em Dezembro mas vamos ver como se comporta. De qualquer das maneiras, há uns bons anos que não há um mês de dezembro chuvoso ou pelo menos dentro da média. 
Máx: *16,1ºC*
Min: *4,4ºC*

Neste momento,* 5,9ºC*.


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2018 às 23:17)

No dia de maior precipitação faltavam dados na estação de Castro Marim pois não emitiu 2 ou 3 horas em que o Gilalgarvio registou mais de 20 mm na Manta Rota. Nesse dia é possível que Castro Marim tenha passado dos 50 mm. 

No Domingo a estação de Castro Marim ficou mais ou menos pelos 5 mm mas eu estava essa tarde em Tavira e assim a olho parece-me que choveu bem mais que isso. No Sábado também choveu mais em Cacela e Tavira que aquilo que foi registado pela estação de Castro Marim. Basicamente a precipitação cai um bocado naquela sapal e estuário, o que é perfeitamente normal, e volta depois a aumentar para lá de Ayamonte. 

Portanto parece-me que entre Tavira e Cacela isto talvez tenha andado perto dos 100 mm, ou passado esse valor. 

Atenção que os ribeiros do *Algarve central* demoram tempo a ganhar água, pois o barrocal aí é extenso, os terrenos calcáreos absorvem a água toda e até vir água às linhas de água as linhas de água subterrâneas têm de ficar bem abastecidas. E isso será cada vez mais difícil devido aos novos projectos agrícolas e ao facto de estarem para trás vários anos com precipitação abaixo da média. As ribeiras da serra do* sotavento*, Vascão, Foupana, Odeleite e Beliche ganham água com mais rapidez, pois atravessam áreas de xisto.


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2018 às 23:26)

Para quinta-feira...

A ver se caem 2 a 5 mm para manter a humidade dos solos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Nov 2018 às 23:50)

Não me parece de todo até porque as precipitações em termos de distribuição foram idênticas em Outubro e Novembro que se tenha ganho alguma cota de armazenamento relevante em Novembro.


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2018 às 23:56)

Se em Dezembro vier para aí um dia a 40 mm vais ver como ficam as barragens do Sotavento...

Já as pequenas barragens agrícolas estão fraquinhas, a olho diria que muitas estão abaixo de 50 mm, algumas quase secas, basicamente desde 2011 que não vem um ano hidrológico acima da média para as encher.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2018 às 17:48)

Boa Noite,
Dia a começar frio e com alguma geada, nevoeiro disperso nas zonas mais baixas junto ao rio. Tarde agradável, em que já não foi preciso ter o casaco vestido, com algumas nuvens altas.
Típicas fotos 
As searas vão crescendo...Nesta foto, lá em baixo passa a Ribeira de Caia, devem-se registar mínimas jeitosas pois está bem abrigada. 









Ribeira de Caia com bom caudal








Ainda apareceu um tímido efeito do sol nas nuvens altas...
















__________
Máx: *16,4ºC*
Min: *1,9ºC*

*9,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2018 às 22:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia a começar frio e com alguma geada, nevoeiro disperso nas zonas mais baixas junto ao rio. Tarde agradável, em que já não foi preciso ter o casaco vestido, com algumas nuvens altas.
> Típicas fotos
> As searas vão crescendo...Nesta foto, lá em baixo passa a Ribeira de Caia, devem-se registar mínimas jeitosas pois está bem abrigada.
> ...


Todas bonitas, claro , mas as duas primeiras estão com um contraste de cores belíssimo; luxuriante


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2018 às 07:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia a começar frio e com alguma geada, nevoeiro disperso nas zonas mais baixas junto ao rio. Tarde agradável, em que já não foi preciso ter o casaco vestido, com algumas nuvens altas.
> Típicas fotos
> As searas vão crescendo...Nesta foto, lá em baixo passa a Ribeira de Caia, devem-se registar mínimas jeitosas pois está bem abrigada.
> ...


Excelentes fotos ! Parabéns amigo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2018 às 18:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Todas bonitas, claro , mas as duas primeiras estão com um contraste de cores belíssimo; luxuriante





joselamego disse:


> Excelentes fotos ! Parabéns amigo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado aos dois!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2018 às 18:46)

Boa Noite,
O dia começou com algumas nuvens altas e ainda um pouco mais frio que ontem e a camada de geada era também mais densa, principalmente nos campos. A meio da manhã começaram a aparecer nuvens mais densas e desde as 16h que chove bem, mais uma bela rega para terminar o mês em grande!  Já que vem tempo seco, que chova bem agora. 
Máx: *13,4ºC*
Min: *1,6ºC*

Neste momento, *12,7ºC* e chove bem.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2018 às 18:49)

Estremoz: períodos de chuva por vezes intensos a partir do final da tarde ...


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Nov 2018 às 19:13)

Aqui começou a chover a partir das 15h, nada demais, chuva fraca a moderada, uns 12mm até ao momento, agora vai chovendo moderado com algum nevoeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2018 às 21:13)

A chuva lá vai parando, foi mais uma boa rega! 
Até ao momento os acumulados diários e mensais das estações da zona são estes, ainda pode acumular mais qualquer coisa...
Portalegre: *18mm*  Mensal: *147.9mm* (perda de dados no dia 22)
Elvas: *7.3mm*  Mensal: *105mm*
Netatmo: *9.5mm*  Mensal: *103.5mm*

Mês de boa chuva para os terrenos absorverem pois foi bem distribuída ao longo dos dias, tanto que não houve qualquer cheia e alguns cursos de água só começaram a correr após o domingo passado, o que comprova que agora é que os terrenos vão ficando saturados. Agora que a chuva começava a ser boa para as barragens, que também é algo importante, é que vem o AA mas vamos ver, pode ser de pouca dura.
Mil vezes melhor que Novembro do ano passado e pode-se dizer o mesmo de todo o Outono. Em 2 meses (Outubro e Novembro), a estação de Portalegre aproxima-se dos 300mm.
De referir também que a estação netatmo que fica entre Elvas e Arronches tem um acumulado anual de* 718.2mm*. Algo muito significativo!

_________
Temperatura sem grandes alterações, está em *12,8ºC*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Nov 2018 às 22:21)

Boa noite, 
Podem-me dizer como tem sido este mês de novembro a este de Tavira?
Médias de precipitação, temperaturas...?


----------



## frederico (30 Nov 2018 às 01:26)

Um aguaceiro em Cacela para molhar as telhas, talvez 1 mm...


----------



## frederico (30 Nov 2018 às 02:01)

A leste de Tavira a precipitação está acima da média, talvez tenha passado dos 100 mm (excepto no nordeste algarvio), quanto a temperaturas talvez na média...

Hoje andei por Espanha, outro mundo... em Huelva gasóleo a 1,18 cêntimos. O *rio Piedras *de Lepe está com água barrenta mas o caudal muito fraco, nem parece que houve cheias e que por ali já caíram mais de 250 mm desde 1 de Outubro, perto de 50% da média anual. Tive azar nas marismas de Odiel, não vi nada de jeito, há 4 anos no Verão vi ali bandos notáveis de flamingos. Para a próxima a ver se vou a Doñana mas saio de casa logo de madrugada ou então durmo lá, manhã cedinho é do melhor que há para ver a passarada.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Nov 2018 às 09:49)

Por aqui no Algarve central temos cerca de 70 mm acumulados mensais e o anual segue muito perto da média .. Creio que uns 480 mm assim por alto.
Dezembro promete ser idêntico a restantes outros anos desta década .. Ou seja muito seco.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Nov 2018 às 15:12)

Boa Tarde,
Muito nevoeiro durante a madrugada e que só se começou a dissipar a partir do meio da manhã.
Mínima de *9,1ºC*

A tarde segue agradável com algumas nuvens que há pouco eram bem ameaçadoras. *13,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Nov 2018 às 22:41)

Boas,
*6,2ºC* neste momento.
Há pouco, junto ao Rio Caia estava assim com 3/4ºC, era bastante notável o vapor de água.








Não é muito percetível porque as fotos foram tiradas com o telemóvel e durante a noite, o que ainda é pior, mas acho que dá para perceber qualquer coisa. Também se nota o chão já algo molhado.
100% de hr


----------

